# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Have You Ever Died In A Dream?

## PenguinLord13

A while ago in english for some reason we were having a discussion about dreams, and the teacher claimed that it is impossible to die in a dream because your mind couldn&#39;t handle it, and you would die for real. I basically told her that it is BS and I have heard about people killing themselves in their dreams to see what would happen (not mentioning the forum, that would be kinda weird). Anyways, she said that either I misunderstood, or those people lied, and all experts agree on this. I&#39;m not one to believe "experts" on this stuff. As David Ben-Gurion said, "If an expert says it can&#39;t be done, get another expert". I am wondering, who here has died in a dream? I want to disprove my stupid english teacher.

P.S. I actually created this topic over a month ago, but it got deleted in one of the forum crashes, and I haven&#39;t redone it since, so if you answered last time please do so again(I know I got some responses which I never got to read due to the crash thing).

----------


## pj

I have died in a normal dream - several times.

Don&#39;t seem any the worse for wear from it.

----------


## Chainsaw Kitten

I&#39;ve died plenty of times in normal dreams. That&#39;s absolute bullshit&#33;
In fact I&#39;ve died at least 15 times in non-lucids.

----------


## Moonbeam

I got shot in the belly which I knew was a mortal wound and I faded into a black void.  I think I went into another dream right after.

----------


## ivey

I was having a normal dream and was killed 7-8 times due to FA. Also, I&#39;ve died and become a ghost at least once.

Edited for spelling

----------


## Adanac

I died in a normal dream once, I got shot. I thumped down to the ground and just stayed there. I couldn&#39;t do anything because I was dead and I got buried and stuff. It was a long time ago but it was pretty scary. However, I am fine. Or I think I am. I don&#39;t really have any perspective though.

----------


## Jispen

I&#39;ve died in a few of my dreams. Once I got stabbed by some scare-crow that was chasing me. I&#39;ve died several times when I&#39;ve had dreams that I fell off of a cliff. I would hit the ground and then wake up. Despite all this, I&#39;m in pretty good shape. I&#39;m still alive anyway.   :smiley:

----------


## h0ju

I have died as well, on many occasions. Just ask your experts to go over the dreams with the dead people again and make sure that they have all the details, I&#39;d really like to hear them  ::roll::  .

----------


## Burns

> I got shot in the belly which I knew was a mortal wound and I faded into a black void.[/b]



Ditto for me.

----------


## bentrider08

me I&#39;ve been killed and resurrected seven times by a grim reaper-ish character in one dream, about a week ago I got my throat ripped out by a vampire, and the night before last I had a .50 cal bullet nail me in the side of the head. 

I think that getting mortally wounded in a dream can happen, I&#39;ve had it happen, and just as we&#39;ve seen others have had similar effects, but did you lose awareness and all that? The stuff that you would normally associate with dying? I&#39;ve nearly been killed before by a medical error in RL, I mean from being concious for one minute and on a respirator the next. There is a real difference I think from being killed in a dream. So maybe she&#39;s right, you&#39;re teacher I mean. Yes, we were killed but did we "die"?

I notice that the people here did have a similar resurrection thing to me except for Adanac, which sounded very cool actually. So when you die, how many people fade to black, or do you kind of zoom out and another body form that you enter? (rewpawning is what happened to me)

----------


## PoWeR

I&#39;ve died on more than one occasion.

In a normal dream, I was walking down the street and I tripped on a crack in the sidewalk. I fell at an angle and my head landed on the street, right in front of a moving bus. I don&#39;t know if this really counts because right before I got hit my view "scrolled" from 1st person to 3rd and I watched my head pop. 

Another time, in a lucid, I was fighting another one of me on top of a building and I couldn&#39;t kill him, so I took control of his body/possessed him. I thought it would be cool to dive head first off of the building and did so. I hit the ground and heard a big crunch, and then my vision got all clouded and I couldn&#39;t move or feel anything, like all my senses had shut down. I then thought of going back to my original me still up on the building and instantly I was me again.

----------


## PenguinLord13

wow, thanks for all the replies. *Myth:* You can&#39;t die in a dream Busted&#33; I think the main thing about her claim is that if you die you wake up, and you can&#39;t die and stay in a dream (lucid or non-lucid), but unless everyone here is a liar, that&#39;s proved wrong&#33;

----------


## long jetty

In a lucid I jumped of a platform in space and skydived into the ground. When I got close enought to the ground to worry about dying I woke up.

----------


## Torcher

I got capped just the other day, 3 shots through the back with a shotgun. I died, and I was either a ghost being pissed off at whoever killed me, or I had &#39;respawned&#39;. In essence, there were 2 of me, one dead and one not, but it was very difficult to tell which one I was, seeing as I was sorta both of them.

----------


## Chainsaw Kitten

> So maybe she&#39;s right, you&#39;re teacher I mean. Yes, we were killed but did we "die"?
> [/b]



Yes, I actually did die. In one dream I was excecuted through beheading and I felt the weight of my head drop off of my shoulder. I then saw a view of my dead corpse. It was actual death... not just fading out.

----------


## Raz

The following question would be: what is death and how do we know that it exists? Why is death asosiated with bad things? Is death not part of life? It´s not so much the dying part that I dont like, it´s more how I get there. Will there be pain? Will it be quick?

Sorry if anyone feels that I´m off topic but how can you know that you have died in a dream if you dont realy know what death is.


The maya people belived that death created life. I´m open to that...

----------


## bentrider08

yes, that&#39;s a good point, noone here has actually died because they&#39;re still here so in our dreams we are only approximating death as close as we can come. No?

----------


## krookedking

Well I "died" of a grenade once in a non-lucid (it was quite fun) and then asked my mum how she felt: she was sad so I became sad too....woke up half-crying...

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I&#39;ve died in normal dreams serveral times, once in a lucid. 

I remember once, in a normal dream, I think I was shot, and I just kinda was stuck in limbo for a moment or two before I became a ghos,t kind of a white/blue color, when I realized that, I woke up.

----------


## Goldney

I&#39;ve died too many times for me to remember. A couple of nights ago I got accidentally shot in the chest with a blunderbuss when I was trying to run away from a witch. I remember people crowding around me as I lay dieing and then the view switched to me looking at myself lying on the floor. Then I seemed to either lose consciousness or wake up. It wasn&#39;t lucid. So yeah I think that you can die in your dreams.

----------


## Chainsaw Kitten

> Sorry if anyone feels that I´m off topic but how can you know that you have died in a dream if you dont realy know what death is.
> 
> [/b]



We can be like that about anything... constantly questioning what we perceive is the truth. At some point we have to stick with what we are sure of, so as not to fall into eternal skepticism. In the end, I think most people will agree that if you are shot in the heart or beheaded, you will die. Many people have had this experience in dreams and although we cannot describe an actual physical sensation of what death is, it is death to our minds and death in our dreams.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Non-lucid deaths: (that I can remember at the moment)
~Was on a plane where someone told me I was dead. Had a false awakening in which I was a ghost and woke up next to my dead body in bed.
~Chased by a big robot that splattered me with an arsenal of spears, razors and saw-blades, simultaneously. I respawned in the same place the robot had killed me. Link: Picture of me fighting the robot and the dream journal entry
~Found a chamber with a bunch of friends that led to a bunch of different portals and gateways that would drop you into dangerous situations. The point was that you&#39;d die in one of the rooms and then respawn in the chamber. Once we figured out that, everytime we died, we&#39;d respawn, we started making a game out of it and running around to these different portals like they were rides in a theme park. One of the deaths, in particular, began when the portal dropped me onto the top of a speeding train. There was another train coming toward the one I was on, but on a parallel track. As the train got closer, I jumped off the side of the train that I was on, and right into the path of the train that was coming toward me. Just as my body got splattered, I resurrected in the chamber again.

Lucid Deaths:
~I blew up the Earth and was just a disembodied consciousness, floating in a black void. That&#39;s the only one I remember, as I&#39;m typing this, but I think there may have been more.

----------


## G0MPgomp

I learned to stop killing myself..

Just go to sleep there, like you would here... 

 :smiley:

----------


## Marvo

I was once playing a game in my dreams. Everytime I died, I would just respawn after 5 seconds. Unreal Tournament 2004 was the game. I&#39;ve also been playing World of Warcraft during a dream, where I had to kill myself, to get out of some weird place. I went inside some lava stuff, but I didn&#39;t die. Was pretty annoyed by it, since I could just ressurect myself at the spirit healer :/

Have you spoken to your teacher since last time, about this topic?

Edit: In the dream where I respawned, I felt a great pain,everytime I got killed, but it vanished after a second. Once I also had to kill myself, because there was a bug. I then killed myself, feeling the pain, then respawned a few seconds after, with this very big laser-rifle in my hands  :wink2:

----------


## MikeyMurder

Once I got crushed by a giant truck with spikes on it, and then had a FA which I realized wasn&#39;t real, and became lucid through it&#33;


Also once in a ND I was being chased by big dogs and ended up killing myself by jumping off the Golden Gate bridge. (I was 10)

----------


## PenguinLord13

> Have you spoken to your teacher since last time, about this topic?
> [/b]



No, it was just a random irrelevant to what we&#39;re doing class discussion, and we basically agreed to disagree (I&#39;ll believe you guys, she can believe the experts). I don&#39;t think I would be able to convince her about anything, even if I cited this discussion, which isn&#39;t something I am willing to do, as LDing is my little personal hobby, and I don&#39;t really talk to people about it.

----------


## *Dark*

Yeap Long time ago I had a dream like that&#33; It was scary but i guess im still here.  ::content::

----------


## dream_to_escape

I once had this weird dream where it was like I was a character in a video game. I had to gte down this cliff and if I fell and died I&#39;d just come back to life at the top so I could try again. It was a normal dream though so I just kept doing the same stupid thing over and over so my whole dream was basically falling off a cliff and dying multiple times.

----------


## Lunalight

I have died countless times in my dreams.  My most recent was lucid, but I fell off a tilting metal platform.  I thought, "I can&#39;t die, but man, I wanted to stay on that platform&#33;"  I sort of fell into the sky, then respawned.  I&#39;ve also been stabbed a dunno how many times.  I had to pull a sword out of my chest once. Once, I dreamed that a guy was stealing our car, we got out, then he shot me in the chest.  I went to a third person sort of view with the "camera" zooming out away from my body.  I knew I was dead, but I wasn&#39;t scared.  Obviously, I&#39;m still here.  That whole dying in real life if just a theory.

----------


## ~Erin~

Yes , I&#39;ve been killed in a dream but I did not die. 

	What I&#39;m getting from your teacher is the point of view of being dead ie. dying and not awaking to your physical body after.  If you died in a dream not killed we wouldn&#39;t really know would we? If your teacher meant, like  you tried to explain, suicide to see what would happen .. then she doesn&#39;t know what shes talking about. It is possible . She shouldn&#39;t assume. If she pro- dreamers like us  :wink2:  then she should know that it is possible to be killed. I perosonally think the first option was the  one she was talking about. 

Though, I&#39;ve been killed in dreams I think about 4-5 times. Stabbed and shot. But I&#39;ve always woken up.

----------

